# Female Bettas with Angelfish?



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi I'm going to make my 37 gallon tank into a planted community tank, and I was thinking of putting in Angelfish and Female Bettas, and I wanted to know if Angelfish could get along with Female Bettas and not nip at eachother's fins. Also, what other fish would get along with angelfish and female bettas if they get along? And I was also wondering if Angelfish and/or Female Bettas will eat baby Convict Cichlids because there are a lot of baby fish in there. :fish:


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

I have had 2 angels in my tank with a betta male a couple of months back, they seemed to be ok towards each other, mind you, the betta would occasionally flare at eveything( he's been removed since). I *think* you should be ok with the females, as I understand, they are less aggressive. Though I think they should be of the same size otherwise they could bully one another. I am not an expert on this, only giving an opinion, if someone knows better, please correct me.

Other options in fish that are compatible with angels are: Mollies - Swordtails - Gourami - platies etc. There are quite a few that will get along with them fine.
Hope this helps.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks, that does help, and also, I won't be putting in females for a while because I'm breeding my 2 bettas and I'm going to be putting the female fry in the tank in about 6-8 weeks I'll probably put in some swordtails and maybe some gouramis also


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice, I really like my swordtail male, he's got a long dark tail. But i'm sure he's french, has to be!
He's in there with 4 females and is relentless in smooching all of them...
Very fun to watch him work.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hahahaha Awesome I like the koi swordtails a lot


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

angels and bettas are a NO NO, they are both aggressive fish.. and the angel is bigger then your betta and WILL eventually harrass it to death...


----------

